# How long....?



## _postman (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello

How long did it take Tolkien, roughly, to write _The Silmarillion_?

Thanks


----------



## David (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, he started what turned out to be The Silmarillion in 1914, and he carried out changing his work right until his death, until it was published in 1977 by his son. Tolkien died in 1973, so that's 59 years worth of notes and essays etc.


----------



## Starflower (Jul 12, 2010)

It's worth pointing out that Silmarillion is not a single story, rather a collection of stories that Tolkien worked on all his life.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 10, 2010)

Starflower said:


> It's worth pointing out that Silmarillion is not a single story, rather a collection of stories that Tolkien worked on all his life.


 *
Which morped into many many tangents....

And would probably still not be complete even if Tolkien were still alive today.

"Was that really the same Glorfindel or not?" (crosses out essay for the 69th time)*


----------

